# Anyone here married 20 years or longer??!!



## ThatAzGirl

Hello everyone, my name is Diane and I am currently enrolled in marriage and family course in college. I have a final prodject that is due and I was wondering if any of you would be able to help me out. I have to "interview" couples that have been married for more than 20 years. If you would like to help me please let me know and I will email you with my personal email if that is more comfortable for you! Thank you so much!


----------



## Zippy the chimp

My wife and I are working on 24 years, however we are in an R right now due to the discovery of her affair in March and one 10 years ago. Not sure we are the couple you are looking for but let me know we might be able to help you out.


----------



## livnlearn

We've been married 26 years. You can interview me here, or through email...whichever works for you.


----------



## romantic_guy

40 years last July. I would be glad to help. PM me.


----------



## I'mAllIn

We've been married 22 years. Would be happy to help.


----------



## BeachGuy

21 years here.


----------



## Stoneslinger

21 in February! let us know if you need our help with you project. would be glad to assist


----------



## 67flh

28 here, pm me.


----------



## sandc

25 years this year. Pm me. Glad to help.


----------



## firedog1

After 28 years, I found out my 56 yo wife was sexting (with photos) a 25 yo man. Never had problems before this. May end on New Years Day! Depends on her!


----------



## kate542

We have been married 43 years, relationships are not easy.


----------



## C-man

We separated in Sept - two months before our 25th Anniversary.

We made our 20th quite happily (two kids, beautiful home with no mortgage, lots of freedom, still enjoyed each other - yes we had some issues, but not unlike any long-term couple). Then a MLC hit my wife... Hard. By the 21st, she had begun an EA which morphed into a PA by our 22nd. I didn't discover this until months before our 23rd - but thought it was just an EA. We did almost 3 years of false R. She confessed the PA after separating - just week's before our 25th Anniversary.

So if you had asked after our 20th I would say we had a very successful long-term marriage. Yet it still fell apart! Feel free to PM for more details or to ask questions.


----------

